# I love it when a plan comes together.  (A-Team movie)



## Taleran (Nov 10, 2009)

Couldn't find a thread for this movie

The A-Team is an upcoming feature film based on The A-Team television series planned for release on June 11, 2010, produced by 20th Century Fox. As of January 28, 2009, director Joe Carnahan is set to direct and Ridley and Tony Scott are set to produce. The plot will involve a shift from Vietnam to the Middle East, and both Jules Daly and series creator Stephen J. Cannell are involved in the project.

According to writer Michael Brandt, the adaptation will be more in vein of Die Hard, The Bourne Identity, and Casino Royale.

    * Liam Neeson as Col. John "Hannibal" Smith
    * Bradley Cooper as Lt. Templeton "Faceman" Peck
    * Quinton "Rampage" Jackson as Sgt. B.A. Baracus.
    * Sharlto Copley as Capt. H.M. "Howling Mad" Murdock

Now before the doubts settle in you must see the cast shot that has been released



I am actually looking forward to this


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a sneaking suspicion this movie will be awful.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 10, 2009)

Isn't Mr.T still alive? They should have cast him again.

Going from the pic, this looks like it will be pretty bad


----------



## excellence153 (Nov 10, 2009)

Liam Neeson is the only reason I'm seeing this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm watching it to see Rampage's actin' chops.

Of which I am sure he has none so it should be hilarious.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Nov 12, 2009)

Why are they doing this? Can't writers come up with their own ideas, without having to fuck up older shows?

If you didn't get it, I think the movie will suck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

How about a movie about a guy that can heal from any wound and has a metallic skeleton?


----------



## Chee (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh god, Sharlto Copley. *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* v


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2009)

How come Rampage is the only guy in the squad without a college degree?

Racist bastards.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

It's because he's black, of course.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2009)

My thoughts on Rampage's acting ability.

(Surely he won't be as bad at acting as Roy Jones Jr.  )


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 12, 2009)

If he does really well he could be the next big action star. Like a black Rambo.

I doubt it though.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2009)

I have unusually high hopes for this, Im a big fan of Quinton and Neeson i guess


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Oh god, Sharlto Copley. *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* v



*/This*                        .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 15, 2010)

Movie looks worse each time I see the trailer.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 15, 2010)

Air-to-air combat with a tank.


----------



## Stroev (Jan 15, 2010)

Remember the Starsky and Hutch cameo at the end of their movie?

Better be like that.


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

Hahah, found this to be pretty funny:



Sharlto Copley celebrating his birthday when he was a kid, had an A-Team cake.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

They should have gotten Mr. T back.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2010)

Jim Carrey should have been Murdok. That being said I'll see the movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 7, 2010)

Sharlto Copley is great with improvisation though. The director said that Sharlto used up 3 things of film rolls, simply by himself for one scene.

Plus he's hot.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wanted to post this here:



A little bit to old, people. :|
I'm sure he could kick ass, even at his age, but come on. We need a younger B.A. because B.A. was young in the show.
Besides that, Mr. T didn't even want to do a cameo! D:

I'm watching the show right now, Mr. T is not that great of an actor. And from the clip I saw on ET, Quinton is doing a pretty good job. Sounded exactly like Mr. T, I think.

The movie will probably suck, but whatever. It looks fun.


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 4, 2010)

They casted Rampage Jackson as Baracus, thats like marinating a cucumber with razors & vinegar, them ramming it into your butt hole.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

Mr. T, I am disappointed in you.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

I honestly don't see the problem? Quinton is a wrestler, just the kind of muscle needed for this character. Baracus barely says anything and throws punches most of the time.

Mr. T started out as a bodyguard with no acting experience either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

Disappointed he wouldn't even do a cameo. 

Also, Rampage isn't that much of a wrestler, though that was his base I believe. These days he's more of a boxer if anything. A boxer that cannot check leg kicks despite losing a fight because of leg kicks.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, I wonder why he didn't do a cameo. Both Dirk and Dwight did one. :|

Maybe they will do something like what Incredibly Hulk did. 
Like have Murdock watching Breakfast at Tiffany's or some other movie that George was in, for his cameo.
And something else for Mr. T, maybe a picture in the background or something.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 4, 2010)

> Mr. T started out as a bodyguard with no acting experience either.



And yet he went on to become one the greatest performers ever on screen. He's known for making silly one liners, I think people need to just accept who ever fills his place, its not much of an effort to play Baracus anyway.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> And yet he went on to become one the greatest performers ever on screen. He's known for making silly one liners, I think people need to just accept who ever fills his place, its not much of an effort to play Baracus anyway.



Yup, I agree.


----------



## Danky (Mar 7, 2010)

Quinton Jackson is a wrestler. He has PLENTY of acting experience


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

I think he's more of a mixed martial artist. I dunno, I don't keep up with that stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

Danky said:


> Quinton Jackson is a wrestler. He has PLENTY of acting experience






Chee said:


> I think he's more of a mixed martial artist. I dunno, I don't keep up with that stuff.


 

You guys don't know who Rampage is, nor keep up with "that stuff"? 


How dare you. I assume Danky thinks he's a "pro" wrestler since he said Rampage has experience in acting--nothing could be further from the truth. He's a professional mixed martial artist, which is real fighting, not fake, scripted shit like the WWE. He can't act for shit.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I know who Rampage is now.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Liam Neeson is attached to this project.  That is why I know it will at least be mediocre. It will not be another GI Joe.  He is far more talented than Dennis Quaid.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

Bradley Cooper and Sharlto Copley are attached too. They aren't terrible actors either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2010)

You did see the preview?


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw the trailer. The movie looks good, not critically though, but as a fan. It's going to have a shit rottentomato meter.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Low quality. :|
But Sharlto is sexy. 

As I'm watching the show, I haven't heard a single "There is no plan B" line. Where the heck did that come from? (I'm in season 3, does it come in later?)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Chee has crushes on everyone in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Just Sharlto. 

Bradley Cooper is also pretty hot. 
Although I'm pissed cause that bastard gets to take off his shirt and Sharlto doesn't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Here's a tip: they're all rich.

Now how do you feel?


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

...

I still have my sights on Sharlto and Sharlto only, man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Did I mention they had big penises? Also, they are very "confident".


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you know what their penis sizes are?  :ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2010)

Rough night in Vegas. Don't ask.


----------



## Chee (Mar 9, 2010)

Lucky bastard. 

Bring me with you next time. :ho


----------



## Detective (Mar 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rough night in Vegas. Don't ask.





.....


Anyways, I am going into watching this film with the following method of thought:

Zero Expectations, Zero Disappointment.

I just hope my childhood isn't utterly destroyed even more than it already has by that movie with Channing Tatum. Although I watched an illegal R5 copy of G.I Joe: Rise of Cobra when it came out, the blow I was dealt was not lessened even one bit by my plasma monitor.


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 18, 2010)

New A-Team Posters


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Lighting on Murdock still bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 1, 2010)

New trailer and poster:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip1pPPEpDyE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

My arms are a bit tired to keyboard rape again, but, my excitement is the same.

Oh god, this movie looks GREAT!!!

 @ Murdock trying to start a car with a defibrillator.


----------



## Detective (Apr 1, 2010)

Okay, not gonna lie.. I really dug this line when spoken right after the vertical slide down the plane glass high rise tower while being shot at with an automatic assault rifle:

"They are the best and they specialize in the ridiculous."

Maybe there is hope after all. But just a little.


----------



## Chee (Apr 1, 2010)

Heck yes they specialize in the ridiculous. I mean they had a gun that shot _watermelons_ in the show.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2010)

New trailer looks better than the first.  That seems to be the trend lately (Salt, Iron Man 2).


----------



## Tempproxy (Apr 7, 2010)

I know fuck all about the A team but wasnt Mr T the star of the tv show hence making Baracus the star. In this movie it seems he has taken a back seat to the other actors/characters.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Apr 7, 2010)

I wonder if they will have a car flip over instead of exploding and the bad guy crawls out getting captured. I used to love those car flips in the series


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2010)

Tempproxy said:


> I know fuck all about the A team but wasnt Mr T the star of the tv show hence making Baracus the star. In this movie it seems he has taken a back seat to the other actors/characters.



Yea, he was the most popular character back in the day (still is, actually). But he was never front and center in the show. All of them had about the same screentime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Jackson gets next to no lines in the movie. And, quite frankly, after seeing his other performances that's a good thing.


----------



## Chee (Apr 7, 2010)

Mr. T practically got no lines either in the TV show.

Anyways, that end scene where he was yelling at Murdock was spot on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 8, 2010)

Chee, be careful: once you go black, you never go back.

Think about that. You *never* go back. You can never date another white man, asian man, or anything for the rest of your life.


----------



## Chee (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be careful then.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 8, 2010)

A-Team!?!?!?


----------



## Ema Skye (May 21, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8W6_0UcQWA[/YOUTUBE]

First A-Team Clip.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 21, 2010)

not sure if i should watch it..that might be the best scene in the movie.


----------



## Gecka (Jun 11, 2010)

the movie was amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2010)

How amazing was it? Was Rampage any good?


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2010)

Rampage was good, I just didn't like how


*Spoiler*: __ 



They made him a soft-guy in the middle.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to see this, chances are I'll wait for Blu-Ray though.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

This movie is currently my Best of the Year, that was PERFECT


----------



## illmatic (Jun 12, 2010)

'Karate Kid' Reboot Kicking 'A-Team' Butt so far.

"_Karate Kid reboot starring Will Smith's son will be #1 this weekend with nearly $50M. Expectedly, Fox's film action version of the 80's TV series The A-Team will finish #2 -- but only with about $30M..._""


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2010)

illmatic said:


> 'Karate Kid' Reboot Kicking 'A-Team' Butt so far.
> 
> "_Karate Kid reboot starring Will Smith's son will be #1 this weekend with nearly $50M. Expectedly, Fox's film action version of the 80's TV series The A-Team will finish #2 -- but only with about $30M..._""



so basically, both movies will suck


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

How does that come close to meaning that? Also I am extremely looking forward to see the Karate Kid remake aswell.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 12, 2010)

guess i expect a summer blockbuster to make more then 30M, especially if it's opening worldwide.shrek forever ever made 26M on it's first day and ended it with 70 M. while these two films can't get close.injustice i tell you

but yeah the karate kid doesn't look as bad as most thought. it was highly marketed to.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 12, 2010)

Shrek is a known brand name so it makes sense it would make lots on its opening weekend.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

Fun movie, got a bit too over the top by the end but I still enjoyed it a lot 

Big thing that stood out to me though was the sheer number of people seeing the Karate Kid, there was literally a line around the block for that one movie and the theater was full of little kids. On the walk back to the car I saw a half dozen kids pretending they were karate kids and kicking cars


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 13, 2010)

Saw it; dug it. Thought the camera was a bit shaky at times, but overall, a good roller coaster ride.


----------



## mootz (Jun 13, 2010)

this movie kicked ass


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2010)

Does B.A. drink drugged milk?

If he does, I'll see the movie.


----------



## Castiel (Jun 13, 2010)

No, but Murdock injects him and lets him fall on his face.


Also has anyone made the joke *Wikus van de Murdock* yet?


----------



## Kevin Nash Naruto (Jun 13, 2010)

So glad Rampage is a baby killer/hypocrite asshole. It makes his defeats, inside and out of the ring, awesome.

This movie sucks fat cocks, hope it fails in the box office.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2010)

Saw it. Twas fun, but Karate Kid was the better movie.


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2010)

Yea, Karate Kid was better. But I'm a total A-Team nerd.


----------



## Momoka (Jun 13, 2010)

What's up with these remakes like Karate Kid, Clash of the Titans, and now the A-team...


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2010)

Momo♥Hime said:


> What's up with these remakes like Karate Kid, Clash of the Titans, and now the A-team...



There's always a lot of remakes per year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2010)

In all fairness though, A-Team was a TV show.

Actually, with all 3 of those movies, the idea of remaking them doesn't bug me. They are all, good or bad, very dated and cheesy. I mean, the original "Karate Kid" is a good movie from what I remember, but the actual karate used was pretty bad. 

The idea of remaking "Clash of the Titans" is better than the execution.......But it could've been good......


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2010)

Was really enjoyable.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2010)

Momo♥Hime said:


> What's up with these remakes like Karate Kid, Clash of the Titans, and now the A-team...


Clash of the Titans fucking sucked and it doesn't deserve to be mentioned with those other 2 movies.


----------

